# Easiest Link to Unlock iPhone and You Tube



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

As the title says. I'm not too computer savy but I'm willing to give it a try. Thanks in advance guys.

Nick


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

IPhone unlock OS X Part 1 - ModMyiPhone - Wiki

It's pretty easy, but you should have some basic know-how.

Good luck!


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks! Just a quick question before I proceed. This will work with me using Windows XP on my PC right?


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

That tute is for Mac OSX.
If you're on the Windows side you will need to go here:

Hack the iPhone - How to unlock the iPhone using the anySIM (FREE) program on Windows


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah man THANK YOU SO MUCH! I'll give it a try and let you know how it goes.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

You'd swear people have never heard of Google before. 

A7


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Quick question. My phone is already activated. Do I still need to install iBrickr or can I skip that step?

Thanks!


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

When you say "activated" do you mean officially activated with AT&T?
If its activated but not with AT&T then its probably already unlocked. You just don't have Youtube working?


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

No I activated with that "One Click Activation" Button a while ago. I'm not unlocked just activated.


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Now it says that I need to upgrade to firmware 1.0.2 from 1.0.1?? Any idea where I can find that?

Thanks!


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

1.02 can be downloaded here:

http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite...70821.vormd/iPhone1,1_1.0.2_1C28_Restore.ipsw


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

a7mc said:


> You'd swear people have never heard of Google before.
> 
> A7


Googling iPhone unlock now pulls up too many results. Always nice when you can get some quick advice from trusted pals.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Ohenri said:


> Googling iPhone unlock now pulls up too many results. Always nice when you can get some quick advice from trusted pals.


Googling "iPhone Unlock Windows" pulls up a step by step Windows tutorial as the first link. I guess people DO know Google exists, they just don't know how to use it.

A7

Edit: And my comment needs to be in context... the person posted the question, 4 days passed, then finally got a response and followed the instructions. 4 DAYS! That's not exactly quick advice. I would think that after no response for 2 days, one would just decide to google the answer. Would the original poster just keep a locked iPhone for 2 years if there was no response?


----------

